# Wtf



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I have a customer who flips houses. We do well inspections for him so he knows that the well provides adequate water for a household and we check out all the equipment too. He's a cheap f, last job I ended up doing a inspection for someone who was buying from him after I did an inspection for him. The tank was bad and when I went back he had replaced it. Well the same guys who do his painting, flooring, Sheetrock , carpentry, plumbing etc replaced it. It was a used tank that also was no good. He ended up replacing it a second time.

Now the newest property we did an inspection and found that the well gave insufficient water. Stated it on the report and he ignores it and guys anyway. Now the house is almost done and they are pressure washing and running the well dry. He asks us to look at it (we already know the problem) and I walk in and see what his "plumbers/landscapers) did.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That's some good Rube Goldberg right there!


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> That's some good Rube Goldberg right there!


I won't lie, I had to google Rube Goldberg but now I get it and I like it ,


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Now that's one where I wouldn't be able to not laugh in front of the customer!


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW!

At least if something clogs it has multiple options to drain! Are some of those supposed to be vents or something? It looks like they gave fittings to some 6 year olds and just told them everything has to connect!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's nice primer work. 

78 extra fittings and almost none installed properly!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Relocated septic. Did they cap the old highwall at least?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I taught my boys well. That is some mighty fine qtip primer application. Fools the inspectors every time. Hey, code only matters where there are inspections. We all know plumdrum would fail it, but these ain't his neck of the woods.  

If you can't do it right, do it interesting!


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

I had to google Rube Goldberg also. 

That's crazy looking. Does it work ok?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why are you posting pics of my work?:laughing:

I had a job fixing a mess like this and the customer wanted a price...

I gave him an estimate to cut all the crap out and throw it away...

I told him I couldn't give him an accurate estimate for repair until it was gone and I could clearly think about what I had to do...:laughing:

That stupidity was infectious and I didn't want to catch it...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow. It's so bad I don't even know what half of it is.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> I walk in and see what his "plumbers/landscapers) did.


Look man, I was off my plumbing game that day!

You should see the front lawn!


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I also love the multiple options for the drainage flow.

To be honest I don't know what is supposed to be a drain, what is supposed to be a vent, and also which way the waste is supposed to flow.

I laughed hard. The problem is its not my job to fix, I'm only there for the well.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Holy smokes that some bizarre work.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I especially like the c.i. to pvc transition :whistling2:


----------

